# Rubmling gas noises



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

During the day I'd have suddenly these rumbling embrassing noises and I just wish I could escape from there it worsen while I'm at my work, I usually would have normal BM the night before please let me know if you have any advices on what I can do I'm hopless and sad


----------



## taro (Nov 16, 2013)

Any chance this happens when you're starting to get hungry? A lot of times when I haven't eaten in 3-4 hours I get some super loud rumbling noises... I eat and it usually gets better. Otherwise, drinking peppermint tea always helps my stomach calm down... Don't give up!


----------

